# Have any of you tested negative at 10DPO and then positive the next days?



## mabel281

I understand with twins you have higher HCG levels so you should get a positive sooner. My husband and I were going to start trying this coming June, but this month he had a little accident and I did an OPK with a positive result, the next day I felt the ovulation pain but this time felt it in both ovaries, first left, then hours later the right side. I have been having specially sore breast on the sides (not sensitive to the touch) something is not common for me, also lots of burping along with other symptoms. Sometimes I think is all in my head. Anyway, I tested today and got a negative, not even a faint line. I am 10DPO. Any input?


----------



## BeckyD

I did my test 2 days after my period was due and it was quite faint.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there. You can get a negative 10dpo and then positive after you rperiod is due. Incidentally, twins don't necessarily test positive any earlier than singles. I have always tested positive from 8dpo with both singles and the twins - hcg levels can be very similar for both in the early days.

Similarly, pregnancy symptoms aren't always a sign. With the twins i didn't have any symptoms until 8wks, with all my singletons I felt sick from 5/6wks. My daughter was the worst, with sickness hitting like an express train at 5wks. My twin boys were nowhere near as bad as with her :(

Take care, and fingers crossed for a positive result soon x


----------



## mabel281

lizziedripping said:


> Hi there. You can get a negative 10dpo and then positive after you rperiod is due. Incidentally, twins don't necessarily test positive any earlier than singles. I have always tested positive from 8dpo with both singles and the twins - hcg levels can be very similar for both in the early days.
> 
> Similarly, pregnancy symptoms aren't always a sign. With the twins i didn't have any symptoms until 8wks, with all my singletons I felt sick from 5/6wks. My daughter was the worst, with sickness hitting like an express train at 5wks. My twin boys were nowhere near as bad as with her :(
> 
> Take care, and fingers crossed for a positive result soon x

I was always afraid of twins, because of the work that it takes and also the higher risks in pregnancy, however, since feeling ovulation from both ovaries, I am even dreaming with twins, now I am loving the idea of having twins, we'll see, I am not BFP yet, I will test tomorrow at 12DPO and if positive it will be a loooooooong wait to check for twins in ultrasound :( I was in BC pills for 5 yrs and just came off from them last Sept., I have read that coming off from the pill can make a woman to release several ovums, specially if you were on them for a long time, also both of my grandma's had a set of fraternal twins. We'll see.

BTW, your boys are gorgeous and it is impressive the weight and time (38wks) they were born, most of the twins I know they were premiees. Congrats!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Mabel. The fact that both your grandmas had twins gives you the biggest chance of having them yourself ;)

Twin pregnancy is risky, and tough. I was on bed rest for 8 months due to a previous preterm baby and incompetent cervix. To get the boys to term, especially as they were so large too was a dream come true for us. Good luck with ttc, whatever the outcome x


----------



## mabel281

I got my very faint positive today at 12DPO!!! I will retest today in the afternoon with a different test to make sure :) If so, it will be a long wait to find out if twins :) (I'm telling my hubby I feel it is twins, I even had a dream about them (BTW, a boy and a girl), but it is probably me knowing I ovulated from both sides, so, only time will tell! I have Hashimoto (hypothyroidism) and I know I need to increase my dosis (like I did with my other preg) so I don't know in the case of twins, probably a double increase, I need to check that with my Endo IF twins. (My first pregnancy ended in missed miscarriage, I didn't know I was hypo, and my endocrinologist told me is very common to miscarriage if you are not treated for hypo while pregnant).


----------



## Tinsley09

Mabel, iam 12dpo and got a faint bfp yesterday (11dpo) and today its still faint but a little darker I took my digital test and it says pregnant!! Congrats to you and hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## mabel281

Tinsley09 said:


> Mabel, iam 12dpo and got a faint bfp yesterday (11dpo) and today its still faint but a little darker I took my digital test and it says pregnant!! Congrats to you and hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!

Congrats! I am so happy for you! It is more reassuring to see the word Pregnant in the PT :happydance:
I am tempted to go and buy one of those, but I am also afraid because the word Non Pregnant is harsher than a very faint line:wacko:


----------



## Tinsley09

Oh I know I was so scared it was gonna say not pregnant, but I just knew my faint positive on the $ tree was right :) when are u testing again?


----------



## ahbon

At 10dpo (5days passed a 5day transfer) I had negative on a digital... 12dpo I had faint positive on a first response (best ones for early detection). Good luck :)


----------



## mabel281

I couldn't wait and tested again with a digital, and it crashed me when it said: Non Pregnant, it was a ClearBlue test :( Although it was in the afternoon, so I will try again in the morning. (I said I wasn't going to test again until my hubby is back in one week, but I would go crazy if I don't). Also, I have been having lots of pain in my uterus, not really cramps but localized pain that comes and goes, probably is still implanting? My boobs are more sore today. Tomorrow I will be 13DPO so probably it will show a better line :) and the word Pregnant! I am testing with anoter ClearBlue and with a $ store test (I ran out of FRERs) (I will start buying pregnancy tests stocks, they are so expensive and I can't stop buying them!)


----------

